# compliments that touch your heart...



## Sanne (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm talking about those special ones, the ones you will remember forever, and give you a warm feeling when you think about them.
have you ever gotten any??? 

I have, from a homeless man a few years ago: he looked so normal(I couldn't tell he was homeless) and he was seaching for something, so I asked him if I could help him. He looked up and said no thanks. I was unlocking my bike, and he came back and thanked me for making him feel human again, telling me that nobody ever talks to him because he's homeless...(at first I felt relly shitty, because I probably wouldn't have talked to him when I would have known he was homeless. I didn't knew I was that judgemental, but I'm working on it!)


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow....that story was so sad (but happy, too, sort of!)

I work at a Veterans' hospital, so it's about once a week that someone is in tears because their husband/wife is dying and it reallllly gets to me after awhile. I've had old ladies almost put me in tears because they hug me and tell me I'm such a help and a godsend when all I'm doing is parking their car and making them smile.


----------



## Sanne (Aug 11, 2005)

that's heartbreaking alliswan!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 11, 2005)

both of those stories are very heart touching..it's so nice to help people and feel good about it


----------



## Sanne (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_both of those stories are very heart touching..it's so nice to help people and feel good about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
soo true!! that's why I love to work in the hospital, I just feel great when I get home after a day of work!


----------



## user2 (Aug 11, 2005)

OK I turn in a funny story!

One guy told my my hair looks like a famous black currant-yoghurt-ice!

But your stories are very touching and amazing!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 11, 2005)

Those are such great stories!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 11, 2005)

The night I was at a horrible graduation everything was going on and I had to be the sane person in a sea of idiots and I thought Iwas going to shoot myself (not literally) and I felt *SO* unappreciated and so I was at my hotel about to break down feeling that all i did was take care of everybody and nobody even cared about me when I got a phone call from one of my marines and he was like, thank you so much for your letters and he just wanted to talk. I could tell he was lonely so I sat there and talked with him and you know he made me feel like my efforts were not in vein.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 11, 2005)

I am a caregiver of disabled kids so I tend to get the parents thanking me for helping raise their children.  I know they have guilt issues over not being able to have the kids at home with them.  Their medical demands are just too great.  It's always niced to be thanked for doing my job.  However, I think the nicest compliment I ever got was from my husband.  He told me that while he was working one day, he saw someone run across the crosswalk and it reminded him that I always run across so as not to hold anyone up.  He said it was the little things like that I did that made him fall in love with me.  Awwwww.


----------



## MACgirl (Aug 11, 2005)

one day at work i felt so ugly (soemtimes i get depressed becuase i wish i was pretty) and this little girl out of nowhere said hey your beautiful, and walked away with her mom, i was shocked and it made me smile the whole day, maybe it was an angel, but man it made me feel so pretty!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 11, 2005)

aww..again..all these stories are so sweet! I love reading them!

and MACgirl- i bet you ARE beautiful inside and out..never think less of yourself!


----------



## Shanneran (Aug 12, 2005)

the week of my high school graduation my dad wouldnt talk to me (whenever special occasions roll around he picks fights with people to get out of celebrating) and i spent my grad night crying in the bathroom (i was the first person in my family to ever graduate, so it was a big deal to me) and my friends dad came and found me in the bathroom (yes, the girls bathroom) and he got the band to do another father/daughter dance and he danced with me... it wasnt exactly a compliment.. but by far the nicest thing anyones done for me


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 12, 2005)

My dad's best friend's wife was diagnosed with breast cancer not too long ago and she has to get chemo, so my dad asked me to crochet her a hat for when she loses her hair.  She emailed me after he sent it to her thanking me, and saying she's hardly taken it off since she got it!  It felt really good, because I do a lot of arts and crafts, but it always feels like a selfish thing, because I just make things for myself, so to be able to make someone else happy with my work feels very nice.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive been in this situation a lot, being in and out of the hospital for most of my teen years. Ive had some of the nicest nurses in the world, and they always made me feel good about being a trooper through painful medical experiences, Ive been told I was the only one that actually talked to the nurses through a spinal tap, and made them feel good about the fact that they had to hurt me so badly. 

I guess the one time that stands out in my mind from when I was about 16 and I was in a really bad area walking around with a group of my friends, and this little old lady was walking around and she looked so cold and loney, you could tell she was homeless, so I walked over to her and asked if I could buy her something to eat, and she asked for $.50 to buy a cup of coffee...I gave her $10 (all I had on me) and she was like, God bless you, you are so special.

That made me feel so good, I have to say Im always the bleeding heart one willing to give my last dime, but Ive been spurned by that habit, people that beg for money and buy drugs or drinks with it. That bothers me a lot.

Another time I was in the same area, my friends and I drove to white castle (hamburger joint) and there were children standing at the drive through begging for money. I wouldnt give them money but I did buy them all food...There was one boy that actually cried and thanked me because he hadnt eaten in days...


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 14, 2005)

Ooh, I'm guilty of once being judgemental - as in judging people based on their appearances.

I used to have mega-long hair, past my bottom and it used to be in fairly good condition (at least this is what people would tell me, even strangers on the street).

I was once in a department store in the city centre with my friend (who was Japanese - just bear with me) and he was laughing at me because I was dying over the decision as to what colour of lipgloss I should buy (groan, as if I don't have enough).

A big, burly man, with sunglasses and a huge beard, he stereotypically looked like someone who would be a member of Hell's Angels, or as I very incorrectly thought, someone who might not like the ideas of...foreigners. I'm not of Caucasian background and some of the older Anglo population, or country-dwellers are NOT nice to those with coloured skins.

Anyway, this guy walked past me and my friend and mumbled something. Being a bit of a girl who has a reputation for standing up for herself even though I'm 5ft nothing, I swirl around and say in a fairly cold voice "Excuse me, sir, did you have something to say to us?"

(I forgot to mention, a lot of Australians think I have an English accent - another thing they don't like).

So there I am, thinking this guy is going to tell us bloody foreigners to go back to our own countries etc. and I swear, it's like a Western, he looks me dead in the eye, stern, cold, and in a voice as cold as mine, he says,

"Your hair. I was just saying what a beautiful head of hair that girl has."

Pause. I must have looked completely bewildered but did manage to say:
"Thank you very much, sir." He nodded curtly and proceeded to walk off.

He just said like it was the truth and there was no arguing about it, if that makes sense. Did I feel like a dumb idiot, oh yes. Sheesh, sometimes I forget how bloody nice Australians can be, probably because of over-protective parents!

Sorry that was so long!


----------



## Sanne (Aug 15, 2005)

shanneran: that's so sweet of your friends dad! 
moonrevel: it's amazing how the smallest thing for you can ben the 'biggest' thing for someone else. how is she doing now??
wow mac_obsession and mspixieears, those stories are inspiring!


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_ moonrevel: it's amazing how the smallest thing for you can ben the 'biggest' thing for someone else. how is she doing now??_

 
She's not so great, but mostly I think she is still in shock.  She hadn't had a mammogram for seven years, so I think she's sort of upset with herself for that, but her spirits are good, and now she's been inspired to take up crocheting!


----------



## Sanne (Aug 15, 2005)

I hope she feels better soon!!!


----------

